# Soon to be Graduate



## cathy32 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello everyone, Please allow me to introduce my self. My name is Cathy, I am 33 from Cincinnati, Ohio. A soon to be graduate from Daymar College in Bellevue Ky, with my Associates degree in Billing and Coding. I am looking to meet new friends on here to get to know, that may be able to share any advise or ideas they they may have. 
Please feel free to email me at the following address. cathyball1977@live.com I look forward to meeting new people. 
Talk soon.


----------



## Leandra (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice to meet you Cathy!


----------

